# Finished Tank, Thanks everyone!



## ToothlessCarnie (May 31, 2009)

Got my 40 gallon completely finished. Thanks to everyone who answered my questions.





Couldn't have done it without everybodies input. Thanks a bunch. *n1


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

very nice tank.  what is it stocked with?


----------



## ToothlessCarnie (May 31, 2009)

(5) Tiger barbs
(2) Green tiger barbs
(7) Cardinal Tetras
(5) Penguin Tetras
(5) Albino glowlight Tetras
(5) Clown Loaches
(3) Kuhli Loaches
(10?) Amano Shrimp
(1) Bamboo Shrimp
(1) Siamese Alage eater

Also stocked with DIY c02 and a homeade Diffuser

It's a bit overstocked, but its my only tank and i keep a good eye on the water quality


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

wow thas pretty crowded indeed...you should get another 40 gallon...haha


----------



## ToothlessCarnie (May 31, 2009)

Will be getting a 79 gal sometime within the next year, quite a few will be making the trip then


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Looking good, congrats.


----------



## Mermaid (Jul 23, 2009)

Looks great I love the sunken ship! <3


----------



## bek47 (Aug 3, 2009)

WONDERFUL !!!
Can you help a beginner and tell me what you used for the plantbed......
I want to create a freshwater tank stocked with live plants but have no idea where to start.....
Any advise you can offer will be greatly appreciated.
Bek


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks good, glad your getting a bigger tank as the clown loaches will need it in the future.


----------



## ToothlessCarnie (May 31, 2009)

Bek: I used seachem biogravel for the substrate. It was my first planted tank as well and i went through alot untill i got something that finally stuck. Spent alot of time at my LFS talking to people. Just go for it, there are lots of people willing to answer your questions. I also use DIY Co2, 1/4th tsp to 1.5 cups sugar with a diffuser i made out of a powerhead and a waterbottle which helped the plants alot.


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

yay!!!tiger barbs!!!i think you and me are the only people on the whole site that keep tiger barbs...i want to get some green tiger barbs but they are quite expenzive...like 5 bucks for a small one ...lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

Nice job, It looks fantastic!


----------



## ToothlessCarnie (May 31, 2009)

J: for sure, i love my tiger barbs they are so silly. My biggest one eats so much that it looks like a blimp floating around for the rest of the day. They get a bad rep for having a bad temper but in the right enviorment they get along with everybody. Thats intresting about the green barbs at my LFS they are the same price as the regular tigers, but the albinos are considerably more expensive. The first one i bought is kind of a half and half tiger barb/green barb has a big green patch with alot of green sheen on it. Great fish


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Looks great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wow someone actually "finished" a tank. That never happened to me. Always something I have to change every couple of years or so.


my .02


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Your back plants are already too tall and need to be trimmed...lol.


----------



## ToothlessCarnie (May 31, 2009)

Well, you are never truly done  got everything where i want it though. Dmaxx: those went from halfway to the top to that length in about a week, rest assured they have been trimmed several times since then.


----------



## rglens (Aug 14, 2009)

*w3 Very very nice tank, well done!


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Looks great! Onto the next tank!


----------

